# What ROMS work on the .602 kernel?



## 1dtms (Jun 15, 2011)

i just SBF my droid X to .340 then upgraded to .602 using TBH 2 part zip update

Now im trying to install custom ROMS but i notice only some work on the .602 kernel.
For example even though liberty ROM says its gingerbread I still can't use it because its based of a Froyo kernel .340 (which makes no sense to me).

So which ROMs actually works on gingerbread .602 kernel?


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

1dtms said:


> i just SBF my droid X to .340 then upgraded to .602 using TBH 2 part zip update
> 
> Now im trying to install custom ROMS but i notice only some work on the .602 kernel.
> For example even though liberty ROM says its gingerbread I still can't use it because its based of a Froyo kernel .340 (which makes no sense to me).
> ...


Liberty is Gingerbread. It uses the .596 kernel.



JRummy16 said:


> 2) Make sure you are on Gingerbread 4.5.596


Almost all ROMs for the DX use the Gingerbread kernel. Only Liquid uses the Froyo kernel now.

Just check the thread of the ROM you're interested in and it'll tell you what version you need to be on.


----------

